
The most logical explanation is that Covid-19 comes from a laboratory - haltingproblem
https://www.minervanett.no/corona/the-most-logical-explanation-is-that-it-comes-from-a-laboratory/361860
======
jchook
If I understand it correctly, the Anderson et al study[1] basically said, “We
looked at all (3?) noteworthy genetic features and they’re definitely
naturally evolved and non-optimal for infecting humans.”

This study seems to draw the exact opposite conclusion.

1\.
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0820-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0820-9)

~~~
haltingproblem
OP here, I can't post a comment here anymore, just replies, since this
submission was flagged.

It is important from the outset to unequivocally clarify that no one is
claiming intentional release of the Covid-19 virus. Both the researchers on
the forthcoming paper and the former director of MI6 who bought the study to
light say that intentional release is highly unlikely.

The research on the origin of viral outbreaks is scenario probabilities at
best and speculative fiction at worst. The main takeaway of this paper is to
highlight the risks of lab virus research. Earlier, I had posted in April
about US diplomatic cables highlighting the lack of safety at the Wuhan lab
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22868580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22868580)).

We are looking at million deaths and tens of trillions in damage. As a
civilization have to come to collective decision that virus research with even
the slightest risk of accidental release is catastrophic. Most people
including the Chinese seem to be in no mood to even consider the possibility
let alone take corrective measures.

------
Protostome
So many viruses have jumped to humans in the past. It's all very well
documented in the book Spillover.

The reason we as the public are mostly ignorant about those zoonosis events is
mostly luck. Most experts have been issuing warning about this catastrophe for
years. I'm only surprised we haven't had such an outbreak before.

